# December 2, 2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 2, 2019)

*‘Tangible benefits’ from standards and testing include fewer illnesses*
By Guest Contributor on December 2, 2019
*Contributed*
_*Editor’s note:* This interview was originally published by the Pew Charitable Trusts and is reprinted here with permission._





*Mike Taylor* *Meat and poultry safety regulations should reflect latest science: *
…
Continue Reading




 *Kentucky firm recalls 60 tons of pork, turkey products for undeclared soy*
By News Desk on December 2, 2019
Blue Grass Quality Meats initiated a recall of more than 121,000 pounds of bacon and turkey products after a supplier notified the company of an undeclared allergen, soy, in one of the ingredients.
The Erlanger,…
Continue Reading
*FDA alert modifications include candy, cantaloupes, foreign fish, canned goods*
By News Desk on December 2, 2019
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed.
Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as…
Continue Reading


----------

